# macromedia flash update virus?



## Desmodus (Nov 28, 2004)

ok here's the story.
i was downloading the IE and non-IE flash updates from filehippo.com. Started installing one, and comodo firewall picked up something called Au_.exe as a suspect file. I clicked on it's information, and it said it was signed to macromedia, so i assumed it was safe. however almost immediately comodo started popping up more programs - Bu_.exe, Cu_.exe, Du_.exe, Eu_.exe, Fu_.exe and Gu_.exe. This struck me as quite strange, so i blocked them all, and after doing some research it seems the original Au_.exe could be a bad thing.
AVG and spybot both return clean systems, but i'm thinking if i allowed it through comodo, it might have slipped through.
Any tips to making sure?


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

oh yeah, you could scan with a bunch of different on-line scanners. if you're not experienced at doing this, don't have your resident AV running at the same time that you scan with another programme. i used to be a scan "nut", but now i have calmed down a bit. it doesn't hurt though if you know what you're doing. one programme might give you a false positive and all the others say you're clean. any programme can make a mistake.
if kaspersky was to find this aw_.exe, and then bitdefender found it, i would question avg and spybot, even though i think they are great programmes. personally i think you're clean.


----------

